# Caractéristiques techniques de tous les Macs



## lolipale (23 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Toutes les caractéristiques techniques de tous les macs : *c'est ici et c'est gratuit*


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2011)

Hello,

La même application sans passer par le MAS 
Tu as aussi cette page, mais laissée à l'abandon depuis 2010 : http://www.apple-history.com/


----------



## Joachim du Balay (23 Septembre 2011)

*ici aussi,* c'est gratuit


----------

